# Advantix II??



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We have always used Advantix II on our dogs, but since my lightest dog is 37 pounds I have no advice about you particular concern. I will say none of my dogs has ever had an adverse reaction.

For you asking the vet sounds like the way to go. Please post about what the vet says. I am interested to know so that I can give advice to training students who have very small dogs.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I would not recommend the pill on a dog that small. I used Nexguard and almost lost my 3.5 pound and she was 15 months old. My vet gave me an Advantage for her and had no problem


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I just put some Revolution on my poodles as I've used it before with no ill effects. One of my poodles is 4 lbs...my smallest. For him I used the one for puppies and kittens. I have used Anvatix before as well...can't remember if it Advantix 2 or not. I would see about getting the one made for _puppies or kittens _and maybe use a tad less. (?) Your pup really is tiny. Be sure and don't bathe your pup for a couple days after using it. (I think it's a couple days...maybe I'm remembering wrong on that too. Read the directions)


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

My 7 lb. Maltese had a terrible reaction to Advantix II and had to go to the ER! DO NOT USE on little dogs is my advice!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Zooeysmom. That's terrible. OMG! I'm so sorry you had that happen. I can't remember if I used the Advantix on these poodles if it was the Chihuahuas way back when. But I didn't have a problem. I do know I've used Revolution on the poodles a few times and no problems. This last time, it was recommended to use the puppy/kitten version on Maurice. And I used the regular version/proper weight designation on Jose` (9-10 lbs) and Matisse (7 lbs) with no reaction at all.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks, Pb. I hate how toxic all of these products are. Comfortis makes one of my dad's dogs throw up and it gave Maizie muscle spasms. I'm really happy with the Seresto collar. In the past, we used Advantage on many dogs without problems, and I've heard Revolution is well tolerated.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a friend that has two dogs a 22lber and a 27lber and she splits a tube of the 21-55 lb Advantix to do both of them....it's not the formula that is different for each weight..it's the amount used....So since your Tpoo is so tiny I would ask the Vet if using just half dose would be ok!


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

I have for the last year been using Bravecto which amounts to 4 cycles. I have not noticed any issues with my spoo's. They are both about 6 1/2 years old and weigh 45-50 lbs. I too am leary of long term use of any of these type of products. It seems that by the time one would notice ill effects some damage may have already been done. When I moved to this area, I was told that fleas and ticks are a huge problem. So I began the girls on Bravecto because of it's ease of use. It's funny though, I was using Trifexis but it does not cover ticks so I changed over to Bravecto. Which seems a bit of a scam to me. I did a comparison of available products online and some cover both fleas and ticks and some don't. I also tried the Seresto collar and was not happy with the results. But it's a bit difficult to compare directly when you consider the prevalence of fleas and ticks from area to area. All this is complicated by "our" desire to protect our pets. One of my neighbors has several dogs that never sleep indoors, are regularly exposed to deer ticks eat "raw" as their main diet and seemingly are very healthy and happy. She does not use any preventive meds. She is fastidious about checking them for problems and rarely has any. It's crazy when I compare what she does to how I handle my girls. It's a bit confusing, but I'm hopeful that what I'm doing is not hurting my girls. It's a leap of faith I suppose. I just want them to live a healthy , happy life. 
So, I'm not sure Bravecto is the right choice but this is just my experience.
Jcris


----------

